# December OTBS Inductees



## Dutch (Dec 23, 2009)

It is my pleasure to announce the December inductees of the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.  Please join me in welcoming the newest OTBS Members-

Meat Hunter, OTBS #189
  mballi3011, OTBS #190
  GOT14U, OTBS #191
   Carpetride, OTBS #192
  Bigtrain74, OTBS #193
  DanMcG, OTBS #194
  old pio dog, OTBS #195
  Kurtsara, OTBS #196
  Smokeguy, OTBS #197
  Silverwolf636, OTBS #198


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 23, 2009)

congrats to all


----------



## treegje (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations to all


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 23, 2009)

A special congratulations to all inductees...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to the brotherhood of the thin blue smoke.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 23, 2009)

congrats !!!


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 23, 2009)

Welcome to OTBS!  Your skills have proven themselves, please share with others!


----------



## oneshot (Dec 23, 2009)

Holey Moley!!!!! Congrats to all, a great bunch of worthy smokers!!!!


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations to you all!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks gang.  I could never have done this without everyones great info that you all share. I just hope that I can help newbies out the way ya'all helped me. 
Sincerely, 
--ray--


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations to all inductees...........you deserve the honor!

Merry Christmas,  John


----------



## rambler (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is a well deserved congratulations and a wish for you all to have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## blue (Dec 23, 2009)

Way to go!  Congrats!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 23, 2009)

First I want to thank all of you out there in smokey smokey land for this to me a great honor. I have held you OTBS members in a higher class then some here but I do want to thanks you for thinking that I have grown into a real smoker and I will always uphold the honor of "The Order of the Thin Blue Smoke" I would like to throw out a great big YIPPY YAHOO to all of the other new Members of the OTBS


----------



## ddave (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## bassman (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations to all the new inductees!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 23, 2009)

soild group there,  weclome to the OTBS


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I have only been smoking now for about 3 years but have read about it for about 10 years, I should have jumped in way back then.


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations to all


----------



## rickw (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to all, well deserved.


----------



## carpetride (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks gang!  I'm still humbled by the nod.


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to all, good job guys!!!

Now get those 'sigs' updated ...


----------



## placebo (Dec 23, 2009)

Great job everyone, a huge holiday congrats to you all!


----------



## warthog (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations.  Thank you all for being a great help to the SMF community.


----------



## smokeifuhavem (Dec 23, 2009)

congrats to all inductees, a job well done


----------



## fire it up (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to each of you, a fine list of great smokers, just remember that being Knighted doesn't necessarily mean you can command others to kneel before you, I tried it but nobody listens.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to each of you


----------



## csmith2884 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congratulations to all inductees.....

 I am so happy to have a place to chat with other "crazy" people. People who cook in the snow or talk BBQ at 3am people who get up at 3am to build a fire so dinner will be just right. 

 Congrats again and


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to everone - Well deserved at that - Merry Christmas


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks to All on the SMF. I am honored to be part of the OTBS.
If it wasn't for the help I recieved from everyone here I don't think I would be part of the OTBS today.......I wouldn't be having as much fun either!


----------



## newflame (Dec 23, 2009)

congrats to all, i'm still new here but this place is awesome, can't wait to see more people get put into the order!


----------



## blacklab (Dec 23, 2009)

to all of ya


----------



## thunderdome (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to everyone.

I didnt realize mballi3011 wasn't already in there?


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to all the new members of the OTBS. Keep the fires lit and strive for the TBS.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 23, 2009)

Well this is certainly an honor. I would like to say thank you to everyone who supported my nomination and to all of you out there who offered advice to me when I needed it, answered my noobie questions when I joined this place,  and to all the members for making this place the friendlies forum I have ever belonged to. Without the experience of the members before me, I would be nowhere close to where I am in the world of smoking and curing meats. A hobby that has always intrigued me, but intimidated me at the same time. Thanks again everyone and have a Merry Christmas and a happy, healthy and prosperous New Year.

Todd


----------



## nickelmore (Dec 23, 2009)

Looking over that list I think each and everyone of them has given me some on advice on my "addiction".

To all of you THANK YOU and congratulations.


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd like to say THANKS! and hope I can help out as much as I've been helped by others.


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to all. Great job and thank you for all that you do to help out. This is a great place, and it is made much better by the OTBS members.


----------



## rio_grande (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to the new royalty.


----------



## meateater (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to all!


----------



## rivet (Dec 23, 2009)

Good grief what a large class.... Say's something about the forum, the skills members share, and the folks who do so!

Congratulations to all you all, and welcome to the Order!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you...


----------



## mgwerks (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations to all new OTBS members!

Good to see the group continuing the tradition,


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 25, 2009)

grats..........


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 25, 2009)

Congratulations to all of the new members to OTBS faternity.  Thanks for sharing all of your knowledge.

Charlie


----------



## orlandosmoking (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats to all the new inductees


----------



## tom in nc (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats to the inductees!


----------

